# Big east hoops!!!!!



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2008)

Soooooo, currently 8 of the top 25 teams in the Nation are from the Big East only proving how dominate this conference really is. Early predictions are having at LEAST 10 teams if not 12 making it to the big dance come March.

HUGE SU FAN​
HERE​
and you???


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

UCONN is where I got my professional degree from.  One of Jim Calhoun's houses is in the next town over from where I live, and one of his golf club memberships is where I belong.

You can guess what Big East team I root for


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's Go Mountaineers!!

Got my undergrad degree/survived four years in Morgantown. I've remained a Mountaineer fan, never changing my allegience to LSU where I went to veterinary school.

Huggins is a great fit for WVU-sufficiently crazy!


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let's Go Mountaineers!!
> 
> Got my undergrad degree/survived four years in Morgantown. I've remained a Mountaineer fan, never changing my allegience to LSU where I went to veterinary school.
> 
> Huggins is a great fit for WVU-sufficiently crazy!



Doc, that pix is cheatin'


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

UCONN all the way.  Walker looks like the real deal.  couple of nice wins mixed in with usual early season cupcakes calhoun has so fallen in love with.

Big East is effin nasty this year.  8 ranked teams right now, even if that dont mean squat in the long run.  time will tell.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

jesus christ those girls look like teenagers.  :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Doc, that pix is cheatin'



No one ever said that College alliegance rooting preference battles need be fair ones


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2008)

UCONN barley got by Buff---what gives???


----------



## WJenness (Dec 5, 2008)

They probably are teenagers... They're probably freshmen or sophomores 18 or 19 but teenagers...

I'll take a V and U to go please...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> UCONN barley got by Buff---what gives???



A win is a win.  Plus, if you're UCONN would you really get all excited/enthused about a trip to Buffalo in December    Especially having been in the Virgin Islands about 10 days ago


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> A win is a win.  Plus, if you're UCONN would you really get all excited/enthused about a trip to Buffalo in December    Especially having been in the Virgin Islands about 10 days ago



I know, I know---wouldn't be doing my job as an SU fan by letting that go now would I.:angry:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 5, 2008)

CUSE !---unless DEVO takes a fall


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> CUSE !---unless DEVO takes a fall



He didn't do it!!!!!! Damn I hope I'm right


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 5, 2008)

U BETTER b right or we're up shitcreek


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> jesus christ those girls look like teenagers.  :roll:



Indeed.  Is there a downside to this you were going to point out?  I'm at a loss.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> CUSE !---unless DEVO takes a fall





campgottagopee said:


> He didn't do it!!!!!! Damn I hope I'm right





Warp Daddy said:


> U BETTER b right or we're up shitcreek



Taint lookin' good Warp---


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Taint lookin' good Warp---



Too bad  bout DEVO  - good hoopster  --  however, it is NOT a surprise  the guy is like a moth to flame  --  needs anger management   

The university DID the right thing -- 

Good luck Big orange -- someone NEEDS to STEP up their game and hopefully will


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 11, 2008)

Villanova grad here....go cats


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 11, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Villanova grad here....go cats



I'll admit to pulling for 'nova against Texas the other night in the second game of the Jimmy V Classic. Between my Mountaineers losing to Davidson in game 1 (one of the ugliest hoops games I've watched in a long time) and 'nova losing, the Big East was 0-2 in the Garden Tuesday.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 17, 2008)

poor coach B....first losing on a 60' buzzer-beater, then this.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> poor coach B....first losing on a 60' buzzer-beater, then this.....



Gotta love the guy----that was great!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2008)

Where was the steam coming out of Coach's ears ??  --  

tough day --


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 22, 2008)

Conference play getting ready to begin and here's how we look:

Pitt 12-0
Uconn-10-1
Cuse 11-1
Nova 10-1

Then s bunch at 9-2, 8-2

Gonna be fun to watch


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 22, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Conference play getting ready to begin and here's how we look:
> 
> Uconn-10-1



Last time I looked UCONN was undefeated!


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 24, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Last time I looked UCONN was undefeated!



You are correct, my bad. Must just be wishful thinking on my part


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 27, 2008)

West Virginia routs No. 15 Ohio State, 76-48

nice win by my Mounties today....

bring on the Big East!!

(got 7th row behind our bench vs Seton Hall next Sat)


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 28, 2008)

Big game tomorrow, UCONN vs Georgetown! Go Huskies


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd say Georgetown had quite the Big East opening salvo last night......UCONN no longer undefeated. *shrug*


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 31, 2008)

My Orange put a good old fashion butt kickin on Seton Hall----I'm diggin it!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2009)

I had the chance to see WVU dismantle Seton Hall in the new Prudential Center in Newark this past Saturday. Nice arena with excellent bars in the building!!

Good win by UCONN last night over my Mountaineers in Mo'town. Even with WVU having their worst FG % of the season, they played the Huskies even until the last 3 minutes. Marquette is next for WVU.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I had the chance to see WVU dismantle Seton Hall in the new Prudential Center in Newark this past Saturday. Nice arena with excellent bars in the building!!
> 
> Good win by UCONN last night over my Mountaineers in Mo'town. Even with WVU having their worst FG % of the season, they played the Huskies even until the last 3 minutes. Marquette is next for WVU.



Nice--gotta love hoops and beers

9 Big Easters in the top 25

My Orange gots DePaul tonite in the Dome--Was gonna split early and go up to the game but this weather has me thinking about staying home.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 8, 2009)

Cuse, 15-1---put a hurtin on DePaul last night


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

Luvin it Camp


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 12, 2009)

K, my Orange beat Rutgers at the RAC---that place always makes me nervous, we've always had a hard time playing in that swimming pool, Gtown wed night--that will really be a good sign as to where we're at----'Cuse ranked 8th!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2009)

OUCHHHHHHHHHHHH...my Orange got sqished last night!!! We got down early, looked out of synch and never recovered. There was a stretch in the second half where we were one posession away from getting back into it but the G-town would make a 3 or something like that. Still a classic Big East WWF bout and fun to watch---we got dem bitches again in the dome!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHH...my Orange got sqished last night!!! We got down early, looked out of synch and never recovered. There was a stretch in the second half where we were one posession away from getting back into it but the G-town would make a 3 or something like that. Still a classic Big East WWF bout and fun to watch---we got dem bitches again in the dome!!!



ALWAYS a WAR withthose guys  -- stay tuned next battle with the Gmen will be FUGLY . Boeheim will go full bunker mentality to get it done


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2009)

The conference tightens with my Mountaineers taking apart # 12 Georgetown last night.

Let's Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 23, 2009)

You beat me to it Doc---GREAT win by your crew in a very hostile environment


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> You beat me to it Doc---GREAT win by your crew in a very hostile environment



Just need some one to beat Pitt.

Puck Fitt!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 23, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just need some one to beat Pitt.
> 
> Puck Fitt!!



We had our shot at 'em and blew it---played them tought the 1st half then not really sure what happened. They're a darn tough/deep team to tango with this year.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2009)

Not a good weekend for either one of us Doc-----we'll see you guys soon though, should be a fun game


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 26, 2009)

I watched two different Big East games Saturday and I was impressed with the play of the winners of each. I caught the end of the Marquette-DePaul game, and even though DePaul is definitely a lower tier team I think that Marquette is a force to watched as we head through the conference schedule and into the tourney. And UCONN stayed in it's game against a pesky Notre Dame to get a good win on Saturday night. The Huskies are BIG and can control an inside game as they need to, but can also play the perimeter as the need arises. 

We got us one good basketball conference!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw that Gtown game too---like you pointed out it seems as though the Big East has a lot more shooters than in years past. We've always been known for bangin' down low and not for our shooters. This year seems EVERY team has both. Gtown got us with the 3's and yesterday so did Lville and Notre Dame has always rained 3's!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 4, 2009)

Good luck tonight Doc---should be a good gane to watch!!!!

*GO 'CUSE*​


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Good luck tonight Doc---should be a good gane to watch!!!!
> 
> *GO 'CUSE*​



Things are a bit sketchy right now for my Mountaineers. A good showing against the Orange tonight is essential. 

I'll admit I poked around today looking at NIT tickets..........

*shrug*


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

One of the orthodontists I refer to (he happens to hold 3 degrees from UCONN and is a season ticket holder to BOTH the mens and womens hoops teams), just asked me today if I wanted to go down for a day with him to the Big East tourney later this month.  SERIOUSLY considering that offer as that should be one heck of a tourney especially with how many Big East teams are playing some seriously good hoops right now!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> One of the orthodontists I refer to (he happens to hold 3 degrees from UCONN and is a season ticket holder to BOTH the mens and womens hoops teams), just asked me today if I wanted to go down for a day with him to the Big East tourney later this month.  SERIOUSLY considering that offer as that should be one heck of a tourney especially with how many Big East teams are playing some seriously good hoops right now!



As good as your Huskies are playing right now I hope that for your sake that you guys pick a day that UCONN is playing. With the expanded tourney now bringing every Big East team to NYC, the best teams (top 8?) get byes in the first TWO rounds.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As good as your Huskies are playing right now I hope that for your sake that you guys pick a day that UCONN is playing. With the expanded tourney now bringing every Big East team to NYC, the best teams (top 8?) get byes in the first TWO rounds.



Even if my Huskies aren't playing that day,  heck with how the Big East is stacked right now,  as a hoops fan, I'm bound to get to see some good stuff.

I still though am well aware that as well as the Huskies are playing right now, sometiem this month, inevitably they're going to lay and egg   I just hope that the egg gets laid BEFORE tourney time!  Even the local papers around here that practically bleed UCONN Blue are wondering if Calhoun has the team peaking too early.

The other thing college hoops wise that I find is wild right now is if you looked at the parity of the schools in BOTH the mens and womens AP top 5 right now.  Mens  1=UCONN  2=Oklahoma 3=UNC 4=Duke 5=Louisville   Womens 1=UCONN 2=Oklahoma 3=Cal 4=Duke 5=Louisville  4 out of the 5 schools are the same and even in the same ranked positions right now!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 4, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Things are a bit sketchy right now for my Mountaineers. A good showing against the Orange tonight is essential.
> 
> I'll admit I poked around today looking at NIT tickets..........
> 
> *shrug*



Think you're a bit premature with the NIT---lots of BE play to be had and WV has had a tough schedule that sould be taken into account.



drjeff said:


> One of the orthodontists I refer to (he happens to hold 3 degrees from UCONN and is a season ticket holder to BOTH the mens and womens hoops teams), just asked me today if I wanted to go down for a day with him to the Big East tourney later this month.  SERIOUSLY considering that offer as that should be one heck of a tourney especially with how many Big East teams are playing some seriously good hoops right now!



YOU BETTER GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 4, 2009)

Good win tonight, Camp....

We've lost 3 of our last 4. Got Pitt and 'nova next week. Huggins better light some fire under these guys or even the NIT might be a reach.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good win tonight, Camp....
> 
> We've lost 3 of our last 4. Got Pitt and 'nova next week. Huggins better light some fire under these guys or even the NIT might be a reach.




Well we won but not due to stellar play, well at least the first half---UGLY by both teams. Would've been a diff game if you guys could've made some shots---the dome is a tough place to shoot.

I know about those losing streches. We went from 16-1, to 17-5 real fast!!!

I REALLY like that Ebanks kid---he's gonna be something!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2009)

A big problem we've had this year is with fouls-on both committing too many and not being able to take advantage of the charity stripe when we're fouled. 

Yea, Ebanks looks like the real deal. Only a true freshman, it will be fun to watch him develop. I especially like Alex Ruoff, but have been disappointed with his lack of leadership as the only starting senior.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 16, 2009)

How's about BC taken out UNC and Duke!!!! Not Big East anymore but used to be.....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 17, 2009)

Or WVU taking 'nova over the weekend??



Very good game last night Pitt and UCONN....

March is gonna be fun!!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 17, 2009)

Boston College beat Duke and UNC this year.  I still don't know what the hell they're doing in the ACC.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Boston College beat Duke and UNC this year.  I still don't know what the hell they're doing in the ACC.




football.  plain and simple.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> football.  plain and simple.



We have a winner


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 18, 2009)

Here'sa good read

http://vault.sportsillustrated.cnn....151997/index.htm?eref=sixtra_newsletter021809


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 25, 2009)

SU's coach Jim B. sets an NCAA Div I recoed with 31, 20 win seasons.:beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 25, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> SU's coach Jim B. sets an NCAA Div I recoed with 31, 20 win seasons.:beer:



Congrats to Coach B.....

But...WTF....Providence beats Pitt??? Tourney in NYC is gonna be a real gunfight!!


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 25, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Congrats to Coach B.....
> 
> But...WTF....Providence beats Pitt??? Tourney in NYC is gonna be a real gunfight!!



I was there. Crazy game. Awesome. Congrats to the Friars.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 25, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Congrats to Coach B.....
> 
> But...WTF....Providence beats Pitt??? Tourney in NYC is gonna be a real gunfight!!



I know!!!! Guess just showing the strength of the Big Beast----- You going to NYC???


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sick sick sick games in the BE this year.  I just wish my Redstorm would start recruiting some real talent.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 25, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I know!!!! Guess just showing the strength of the Big Beast----- You going to NYC???



As of yet I haven't been able to score any tickets.......
And I'm not willing to pay scalper/StubHub prices.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 25, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As of yet I haven't been able to score any tickets.......
> And I'm not willing to pay scalper/StubHub prices.



Gotcha---we have a crew that goes down each year that have NEVER EVER been inside the Garden. They just find someplace to crash and watch all the games in some gin mill---of course their wifes think they're actually at the games ;-)

I'm not 100% yet but I think I'll join them this year----I'llk shoot you a PM if I go just in case you'll be down there.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Doc---Early bracketology has you guys as a 6th seed playing Penn State out in Boise!!!

Projected 7 Big East teams in--can't wait--all Big East FINAL FOUR????


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2009)

Some shaking up already with Pitt handling UCONN today for the second time this season. WVU/Louisville tonight. Shaping up to be a goood Big East tourney next week and then the dance starts.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 11, 2009)

Soooo, Depaul takes out Cincinnati and St. Johns knocks out G-town

Who called that one???


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 11, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Soooo, Depaul takes out Cincinnati and St. Johns knocks out G-town
> 
> Who called that one???



Better watch out, Camp....
Both DePaul and St. John's have religious affiliation. 'cuse plays Seton Hall today, also with religious affiliation....
Just saying.....



Shit... I just realized that my Mountaineers play Notre Dame today too.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 11, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Better watch out, Camp....
> Both DePaul and St. John's have religious affiliation. 'cuse plays Seton Hall today, also with religious affiliation....
> Just saying.....
> 
> ...



hahahahaha---least it aint' St. Pattys day


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep and those boys r all gettin hungry,  its Lent and they been fasting and on n a fish diet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 11, 2009)

Might be portending to some big surprises in this BE tourney.....

Heck....UCONN might even finally beat Pitt!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2009)

backyard brawl tomorrow.  

regardless of what happens with UCONN, i really hope Pitt doesnt pull its usual flame out in the ncaa tourney this year.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Might be portending to some big surprises in this BE tourney.....
> 
> Heck....UCONN might even finally beat Pitt!!



Like WV and da *CUSE*  meeting in the semi's??





2knees said:


> backyard brawl tomorrow.
> 
> regardless of what happens with UCONN, i really hope Pitt doesnt pull its usual flame out in the ncaa tourney this year.




nah--they'll save that for the big dance


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 12, 2009)

Well.....we (WVU) get Pitt tonight, you ('cuse) get UCONN...and Marquette/Louisville this afternoon could be a classic match-up. Damn, I wish I had an "all-day" pass for the Garden today.

As we were taught to say in Morgantown.......PUCK FITT


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2009)

Well Good morning doc and camp  you guys are happy campers today    

I'm happy too especially after watching some local news last nite and seeing coach B and his old SU mate  Dave Bing  yukking it up -- I think i read where Bing wants to run for Mayor of Detroit -- Man that's courageous !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I think i read where Bing wants to run for Mayor of Detroit -- Man that's courageous !!!!!!!!!!!




No shit---wouldn't think he was that bored---course he never ran from a challenge


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> No shit---wouldn't think he was that bored---course he never ran from a challenge



Bing Was and IS a class act , but  man wouldn't think he touch that situation in a million years  .

He might JUST be the winner  Detroit needs to bring things TOGETHER again 

Camp : Wasn't he in the car business bigtime ??


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2009)

I belive he did some "dealer training", but was most known in the auto industry as a supply of steel through his co. Bing Steel which I think was in Detroit.

He is a class act and I'm sure up to the "Detroit Challege"


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2009)

this is the best college bb game i've ever watched.  time for the 3rd ot. 

i'm going crazy.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Like WV and da *CUSE*  meeting in the semi's??
> nah--they'll save that for the big dance


Hey, WV played good basketball!...Even the one-sided officiating couldn't bail Pitt out....


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

This UCONN/Syracuse game is awesome! 98-98 going to a *4TH Overtime!!!*


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

104 all now headed to a 5TH OT!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

110 all now headed for a 6TH OT!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 13, 2009)

unreal game as a Uconn fan it didnt turn out like i hoped but  6 OT's wow


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2009)

CUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unreal game


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll admit to not watching until the end, but it was a game that will be talked about for a long time. 

Sets us up for a big game tonight at 9....

I wonder if the Orange might be a tad tired tonight???

GO MOUNTAINEERS!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'll admit to not watching until the end, but it was a game that will be talked about for a long time.
> 
> Sets us up for a big game tonight at 9....
> 
> ...



it'll be interesting for sure -- Good Luck Doc  BUT hey NOT too much  huh !


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW, WOW, WOW, HOLY FRIGGIN- A- WOW!!!

My ass is draggin today but sooooo worth watching that game---YIKES, 6 OT's, I've never seen a game like that. You didn't have to be a fan of either team to like that one.

That game is the talk of the town this morning.

I'm in my office sporting my tie and SU hat today--- 

Doc--Great game by your boys and good luck tonight (can u say that on friday the 13th??) PUCK FITT---that phrase is catching on here in CNY now

Warp--did your old ass catch all of that game???


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> unreal game as a Uconn fan it didnt turn out like i hoped but  6 OT's wow



Second that one.  Just feel lucky enough to be able to say that I watched it, because that's a game that's going to be talked about for years and years!



Dr Skimeister said:


> I'll admit to not watching until the end, but it was a game that will be talked about for a long time.
> 
> Sets us up for a big game tonight at 9....
> 
> ...



I'd say that the mountaineers will have legs that are just slightly fresher than the 'cuse tonight   Both teams though will have to dig down deep to back up such emotional wins yesterday(or heck in the case of 'cuse, TODAY ) 



campgottagopee said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW, HOLY FRIGGIN- A- WOW!!!
> 
> My ass is draggin today but sooooo worth watching that game---YIKES, 6 OT's, I've never seen a game like that. You didn't have to be a fan of either team to like that one.
> 
> ...



Extra caffiene is a must this AM!!!  If you had told me last night about 10PM that I'd still be watching hoops about 1:30AM, I would have assumed that it would be via Sportscenter highlights and I'd be adding posts to the "insomniacs" thread, not watching live Big East hoops!  Just a great game to watch as a roundball fan!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> *Extra caffiene is a must this AM!*!!  If you had told me last night about 10PM that I'd still be watching hoops about 1:30AM, I would have assumed that it would be via Sportscenter highlights and I'd be adding posts to the "insomniacs" thread, not watching live Big East hoops!  Just a great game to watch as a roundball fan!



Amen to that brother!!!

After this BE Tourney the games in the big dance could be a let down


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Amen to that brother!!!
> 
> After this BE Tourney the games in the big dance could be a let down



I guess one bright side for UCONN and Pitt is that they'll get an extra few days rest and practice before the NCAA's....

I'll be watching WVU-Syracuse tonight from up in the 'dacks....

GO MOUNTAINEERS!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'll be watching WVU-Syracuse tonight from up in the 'dacks....
> 
> GO MOUNTAINEERS!!



Nice---where you going??? Gore or WF


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2009)

i cant even be pissed off about that this morning.  that was the single most incredible game ever.

hats off to the cuse but devendorf is a freaking bitch.  i hope he gets locked up and turns into erica.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice---where you going??? Gore or WF



Still undecided.....possibly one day at each


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> i cant even be pissed off about that this morning.  that was the single most incredible game ever.
> 
> *hats off to the cuse but devendorf is a freaking bitch.*  i hope he gets locked up and turns into erica.




HAHAHAH----that's funny----he does walk the line but man can that kid play some serious hoops!!!! Glad he's a Orange or I'd hate him too.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Still undecided.....possibly one day at each



Nice, good for you

Weekend weather looks GREAT!!!! Over at Skiadk had a live update that skiing is getting better by the second up there.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2009)

Current Vegas line favors WVU by 6-6.5..............


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Camp :MY young ass caught it my man !!! and then cuz my young ass is also a  HARD ASS I got first chair at Titus this am      and took no friggin prisnahs all damn day long 

Colder than a well diggers ass too   Bright sunshine  2 degrees with a 20 mph wind so windchill was friggin killer -- but still skied till 3:30


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 14, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp :MY young ass caught it my man !!! and then cuz my young ass is also a  HARD ASS I got first chair at Titus this am      and took no friggin prisnahs all damn day long
> 
> Colder than a well diggers ass too   Bright sunshine  2 degrees with a 20 mph wind so windchill was friggin killer -- but still skied till 3:30



DANG---you're a tough codger aren't you!!!! :razz:

Awesome game again last night!!!! Now if Binghamton can win today we'll have 3 CNY teams going to the big dance---SU, Cornell and Binghamton


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> DANG---you're a tough codger aren't you!!!! :razz:
> 
> Awesome game again last night!!!! Now if Binghamton can win today we'll have 3 CNY teams going to the big dance---SU, Cornell and Binghamton



Yeah  every Cuse fan up here is  grinnning today , Doc i'm sorry  WVU has a Good bunch of guys there  put up a verryy fine effort


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 14, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc i'm sorry  WVU has a Good bunch of guys there  put up a verryy fine effort




Very true---WVU is a grerat group of kids w/ a coach who's one class act.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2009)

Arghh    - Cuse Took one on the chin from Coach Rick and his boys . The Cards are tough when it counts . It was a a good tourney,  hopefully our ticket to The Dance as well as several other Big Easters is still good !!

Go Orange


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 15, 2009)

A late reply, but good game be The Orange on Friday, and actually even good game by them on Saturday too....it's just that Louisville is playing like a well-tuned machine right now. Pitino has his guys peaking at the optimal time. I see we (WVU) have them in our bracket too.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 16, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Arghh    - Cuse Took one on the chin from Coach Rick and his boys . The Cards are tough when it counts . It was a a good tourney,  hopefully our ticket to The Dance as well as several other Big Easters is still good !!
> 
> Go Orange





Dr Skimeister said:


> A late reply, but good game be The Orange on Friday, and actually even good game by them on Saturday too....it's just that Louisville is playing like a well-tuned machine right now. Pitino has his guys peaking at the optimal time. I see we (WVU) have them in our bracket too.....



Louisville was/is tough for sure----that full court press/trap (all friggin game) will wear a team down.

Big East has some great seeds in this tourney----SU as a 3---I seem to remeber good things coming out of a 3 seed. 8)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Gotta try and get a GOOD night sleep tonight as these next 4 days are college basketball overload nirvana! 

I'm thinking Louisville over Oklahoma at the end of it all


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 18, 2009)

Pitt over Memphis here


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 18, 2009)

Louisville over UNC.....assuming Pitino can get his team past the Mountaineers


----------



## Zand (Mar 18, 2009)

I have Pitt over Louisville.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2009)

TURNOVERS , SLOPPY OFFENSE ---------  Cuse did not look good in today's fugly win over "the Little Sisters of the Poor"  err MAKE THAT -- SFA .

Hope they tighten up their act before Sunday


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 20, 2009)

True Warp, but coach B didn't look pissed at all---wonder if he told them to take it easy and just win. I would almost guess that was the case the way they were just walking up the court.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> True Warp, but coach B didn't look pissed at all---wonder if he told them to take it easy and just win. I would almost guess that was the case the way they were just walking up the court.



Maybe so Camp !! 

U R right ,  a non plussed Boeheim is something rarely  seen  in such a shitshow performance

Pitt had some issues today too  - go figure----------  that's March Madness  

OK  time for some serious offense  against A State  sunday  -- Go Orange  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 20, 2009)

Nothing to say other than...

ugh


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nothing to say other than...
> 
> ugh



Sorry Doc   i was a surprised on that one too !


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nothing to say other than...
> 
> ugh



On the bright side, you won't have the mental debate now of should I go spring skiing or should I watch the mountaineers  

Sorry Doc,  I had your mountaineers NOT loosing until the 1st 1/2 of next weekend!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 21, 2009)

Not cool Doc---I'm with ya

Reminds me when we got knocked off by friggin Vermont!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 21, 2009)

Not Big East But man did you believe that Siena game !!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 26, 2009)

Two of the top ten picks in the Draft came from the Big Nasty---Thabeet #2, and SU's golden boy Johnny Flyn #6, just wish Flyn could've went #8 to my sad, sad NY Knicks


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Two of the top ten picks in the Draft came from the Big Nasty---Thabeet #2, and SU's golden boy Johnny Flyn #6, just wish Flyn could've went #8 to my sad, sad NY Knicks



Once Calhoun gets his ribs healed,  I'm sure I'll see him once or twice this summer at the golf course where were both members, and I'm guessing that he'll be longing for a new big man!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Once Calhoun gets his ribs healed,  I'm sure I'll see him once or twice this summer at the golf course where were both members, and I'm guessing that he'll be longing for a new big man!



Nice, one of my bud's is an assistant pro where Coach "B" plays


----------



## 2knees (Jun 26, 2009)

Thabeet will be out of the NBA in 5 years.  thats my prediction.

Shawn Bradley anyone?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

Huskies are cooked.  I'm not watching anymore games after last night.  

I think i'll be a 'Cuse fan for the rest of the season.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> Huskies are cooked.  I'm not watching anymore games after last night.
> 
> I think i'll be a 'Cuse fan for the rest of the season.



Not a bad idea. I was wathcing the first 1/2 of the marquette game in the lodge while having lunch and had to look away. They were terrible.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> Huskies are cooked.  I'm not watching anymore games after last night.
> 
> I think i'll be a 'Cuse fan for the rest of the season.



Unfortunately I think your right 2knees.  They're really, really starting to have to look at winning the Big east tourney to get into the Big dance right now.  Maybe, Calhoun will come back off his medical leave and start kicking some a$$ and get them back into gear!

Oh well, atleast 1 of the basketball teams from Storrs is playing pretty well right now


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont follow the women but i guess they're just steamrolling everyone.

it could be a rough number of years for the huskies.  once those sanctions come down (i'm assuming they will be harsh) the recruiting will dry up.  actually, i heard somewhere that since Tom Moore left, they've only gotten 2 top 100 recruits anyway.  I'm assuming Kemba and i cant think of the other one.

time will tell but it doesnt look good for the future.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> i dont follow the women but i guess they're just steamrolling everyone.
> 
> it could be a rough number of years for the huskies.  once those sanctions come down (i'm assuming they will be harsh) the recruiting will dry up.  actually, i heard somewhere that since Tom Moore left, they've only gotten 2 top 100 recruits anyway.  I'm assuming Kemba and i cant think of the other one.
> 
> time will tell but it doesnt look good for the future.



Yup, the Women haven't lost since the *2008* National semi-finals


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 2, 2010)

ummmm.....

Let's Go Mountaineers


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2010)

looks like my 'Nova Wildcats are having a good season.....


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2010)

Wife's a Seton Hall grad.  Not much excitement in this household.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya Uconn is done, hard to believe that Uconn and UNC are not in the top 25, it hasnt happened in a long time.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 3, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looks like my 'Nova Wildcats are having a good season.....



yup yup yup...nice win over the hall last night...was tight for a bit until they made that late run


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 3, 2010)

SU, 22 and 1-----nuff said


Go CUSE!!!!!​


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 6, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> yup yup yup...nice win over the hall last night...was tight for a bit until they made that late run



 Man georgetown after losing to south florida who until this week never won 2 big east games in a row just totally punched villanova in the face today and took their lunch money


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Man georgetown after losing to south florida who until this week never won 2 big east games in a row just totally punched villanova in the face today and took their lunch money



'nova is a decent team....but really hadn't played anyone substantial...until today

Not sure I'm too excited about my Mountaineers having to face them on Monday night after their loss today, though.

Big East is basketball central right now. Tourney should be a hoot.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> 'nova is a decent team....but really hadn't played anyone substantial...until today
> 
> Not sure I'm too excited about my Mountaineers having to face them on Monday night after their loss today, though.
> 
> Big East is basketball central right now. Tourney should be a hoot.



 Whats even more amazing is its been many many years since that last time you could find Uconn and UNC not in the top 25.  The big east is all over the place i dont know who the best team is i guess you have to go with syracuse now but i dont trust them in a big spot yet.  All i know is i just watched Kentucky and yes they lost a game last week but john wall will do for them what carmelo anthony did for syracuse and thats win a national championship as a freshmen.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Whats even more amazing is its been many many years since that last time you could find Uconn and UNC not in the top 25.  The big east is all over the place i dont know who the best team is i guess you have to go with syracuse now but i dont trust them in a big spot yet.  All i know is i just watched Kentucky and yes they lost a game last week but john wall will do for them what carmelo anthony did for syracuse and thats win a national championship as a freshmen.



hmmmmmm......

I couldn't make that prediction. 

KY is a very good team. Likely a Final Four team. I think Syracuse, WVU, Georgetown, Villanova and maybe even Purdue are as good, if not better.

I'm admittedly big-time biased, but I feel that the game played in the Big East this season is way beyond that being played in the SEC, ACC, Big 10 or the Pac 10. The Big East refs left them play an almost playground-type game, a controlled-rumble. Refs from other conferences may not look the other way as much come NCAA tourney time, so that may wind up being a problem.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> hmmmmmm......
> 
> I couldn't make that prediction.
> 
> ...



I agree a team from the big east in the tourny will be street/mental tougher than one from another conference.  Whether than translates to a win i dont know


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 8, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Whats even more amazing is its been many many years since that last time you could find Uconn and UNC not in the top 25.  The big east is all over the place i dont know who the best team is i guess you have to go with syracuse now but i dont trust them in a big spot yet.  All i know is i just watched *Kentucky and yes they lost a game last week but john wall will do for them what carmelo anthony did for syracuse and thats win a national championship as a freshmen*.



I dunno, I hear ya, I just don't see it---Kentucky looks good against those sallys oput them in the BE and let's see what they got. You watch come tourney time---BE team wins it all!!!

GO CUSE!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 8, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I dunno, I hear ya, I just don't see it---Kentucky looks good against those sallys oput them in the BE and let's see what they got. You watch come tourney time---BE team wins it all!!!
> 
> GO CUSE!!!



Had to have been just a little bit nervous watching the SU-Cincinnati game, huh? 

I was surprised Cincy stayed in the game (hell, even led in the second half). 'cuse turned it on when it mattered and won going away. 

We have Villanova tonight. I admit to being a wee bit nervous........


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 8, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Had to have been just a little bit nervous watching the SU-Cincinnati game, huh?
> 
> I was surprised Cincy stayed in the game (hell, even led in the second half). 'cuse turned it on when it mattered and won going away.
> 
> We have Villanova tonight. I admit to being a wee bit nervous........



For sure--- just couldn't get the door closed on those guys until the last 4 minutes of the game. Our bigs were in early foul trouble which didn't help and having Wes only score 5 points made it interesting to say the least.

I'm glad you guys have Nova tonite and not us---I'm thinking they're gonna be a little pissed getting beat by Gtown---gonaa be a great game to watch tho!!


----------



## Peabody (Feb 8, 2010)

A friend just told me that Madison Square Garden will be featuring the Big East teams on their website: http://msg.com/collegehoops/ and they also want to feature the fans too.. Seems pretty cool that you can get pictured on their website just for being a fan... All you have to do is send photos proving why your team is the best to collegehoops@thegarden.com and they’ll throw it up on their site.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 9, 2010)

BIG win for nova last night in the hostile WVU coliseum


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 9, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> BIG win for nova last night in the hostile WVU coliseum



Yes....good win by 'nova last night. Everytime the Mountaineers looked ready for a run at them and the score tightened, Villanova kicked their game up a notch and kept WVU at bay.

I thought that the crowd in the Coliseum wasn't nearly as hostile as they could be. Villanova did a good job of taking the crowd out of the game. See tapes of last week's Pitt game to see the crowd at it's finsest/ worst.

Big East hoops rules!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Yes....good win by 'nova last night. Everytime the Mountaineers looked ready for a run at them and the score tightened, Villanova kicked their game up a notch and kept WVU at bay.
> 
> I thought that the crowd in the Coliseum wasn't nearly as hostile as they could be. Villanova did a good job of taking the crowd out of the game. See tapes of last week's Pitt game to see the crowd at it's finsest/ worst.
> 
> Big East hoops rules!!!!



Agree, I only saw the last 10 min of the game---twice I thought WVU was right back in it then Nova took it back---good game

We got dem bitches from UCONN tonite---bring it!!!

*GO 'CUSE!!!*​


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Yes....good win by 'nova last night. Everytime the Mountaineers looked ready for a run at them and the score tightened, Villanova kicked their game up a notch and kept WVU at bay.
> 
> I thought that the crowd in the Coliseum wasn't nearly as hostile as they could be. Villanova did a good job of taking the crowd out of the game. See tapes of last week's Pitt game to see the crowd at it's finsest/ worst.
> 
> Big East hoops rules!!!!



the place was not at capacity because of the snow...the announcers said that they were worried however, because classes were canceled that day and kids had more time to, um, prepare for the game


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 11, 2010)

24 and 1​


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2010)

Coach Calhoun is BACK!!!!!  My Huskies just might have a chance at the Tourney without having to win the Big East tourney if he can kick their butts into gear! (fingers crossed)


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 12, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Coach Calhoun is BACK!!!!!  My Huskies just might have a chance at the Tourney without having to win the Big East tourney if he can kick their butts into gear! (fingers crossed)



Unless Calhoun has started walking on water I don't think sooooo :lol: ;-) :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Coach Calhoun is BACK!!!!!  My Huskies just might have a chance at the Tourney without having to win the Big East tourney if he can kick their butts into gear! (fingers crossed)





campgottagopee said:


> Unless Calhoun has started walking on water I don't think sooooo :lol: ;-) :lol:



No doubt Calhoun is a very good coach. 
No doubt UCONN has put some very good teams on the floor in years past.

Lots of doubt about the talent of the team as it is right now, though. 

There's always the possibility of run through the Big East tournament to get the automatic NCAA bid. Might plan on revisiting The Garden for the NIT, though....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No doubt Calhoun is a very good coach.
> No doubt UCONN has put some very good teams on the floor in years past.
> 
> Lots of doubt about the talent of the team as it is right now, though.
> ...



Thanks Doc, smack with with a dose if reality :smash:  :lol:

At least ONE of the UCONN hoops teams has a solid chance at making a run deep into an NCAA tourney this year


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No doubt Calhoun is a very good coach.
> No doubt UCONN has put some very good teams on the floor in years past.
> 
> Lots of doubt about the talent of the team as it is right now, though.
> ...



Fuuny stuff Doc :grin:



drjeff said:


> Thanks Doc, smack with with a dose if reality :smash:  :lol:
> 
> At least ONE of the UCONN hoops teams has a solid chance at making a run deep into an NCAA tourney this year



No kidding----that team hasn't lost in what, 30 yrs or something ??? Geno is really pissing Pat Summit off isn't he. :smash:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 15, 2010)

Loserville beats Syracuse.....Slutgers beats Georgetown.....

More snow in Washington, DC, than upstate NY this winter....

What the hell is this world coming to????


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't have an answer for the snow, but my beloved Orange were looking past L-ville and got slapped around!!! We deserved it.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 15, 2010)

Heres an amazing stat for you, all 4 number one seeds from the 2009 ncaa tournament are now all out of the top 25 that would be Uconn, UNC, PITT, and Lousiville, well actually pitt is back in the top 25 this week i see but a few days ago all were not and pitt wall fall out of it again


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2010)

calhoun comes back and the huskies had 28 points with 12 minutes left in the game against cincy.  I think robinson and dyson probably cant wait for this season to end.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats it the Uconn Huskies mens team has frustrated me to no end look at their losses to top 10 teams all close, they play up if its a good team or down to a bad team all the time, tonites win great, watch they will blow a gasket vs rutgers and then beat west virginia over the weekend.. I flipped over to the uconn women for a minute granted that was hard to watch with the pink uniforms but at least i know ill get a great effort out of them regardless of who they are playing


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Thats it the Uconn Huskies mens team has frustrated me to no end look at their losses to top 10 teams all close, they play up if its a good team or down to a bad team all the time, tonites win great, watch they will blow a gasket vs rutgers and then beat west virginia over the weekend.. I flipped over to the uconn women for a minute granted that was hard to watch with the pink uniforms but at least i know ill get a great effort out of them regardless of who they are playing



Exactly!  You have absolutely no clue which team will show up each night.  When they're playing well, they CAN hang/beat any team in the country (without that team having to have a bad night to do so), but then there's the other games when it looks like they'd have a tough time beating a weak Division 3 team.

But UCONN wise, well it only took until Feb 15th, but they finally got a road win!   Their pulse is still quite weak, but they still have a pulse tourney wise ([size=-4]as long as they win out and make it to the Big East Tourney semi's[/size])


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Exactly!  You have absolutely no clue which team will show up each night.  When they're playing well, they CAN hang/beat any team in the country (without that team having to have a bad night to do so), but then there's the other games when it looks like they'd have a tough time beating a weak Division 3 team.
> 
> But UCONN wise, well it only took until Feb 15th, but they finally got a road win!   Their pulse is still quite weak, but they still have a pulse tourney wise ([size=-4]as long as they win out and make it to the Big East Tourney semi's[/size])



 i hate to say this and i hate when this happens to other teams but if it comes down to a coin flip between say a Uconn and a Seton hall whos right there to get in the tourny the nod will go to Uconn because of the jersey and the past 20years, nobody knows who the hell Terry Dehere was for the Hall and nobody can name a player on the team now


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> i hate to say this and i hate when this happens to other teams but if it comes down to a coin flip between say a Uconn and a Seton hall whos right there to get in the tourny the nod will go to Uconn because of the jersey and the past 20years, nobody knows who the hell Terry Dehere was for the Hall and nobody can name a player on the team now



Don't forget that while UCONN has some really sh$tty losses this year, they also have wins over teams at the time ranked #1 (Texas) and #3 ('nova) and if UCONN can play its way into a bubble team position, I'm pretty darn sure that those 2 wins will no doubt influence those on the selection committee


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Don't forget that while UCONN has some really sh$tty losses this year, they also have wins over teams at the time ranked #1 (Texas) and #3 ('nova) and if UCONN can play its way into a bubble team position, I'm pretty darn sure that those 2 wins will no doubt influence those on the selection committee



 oh i know and all of their losses vs top 10 teams were close the kentucky game, blew that 19point lead vs georgetown, the BS timeout syracuse game, etc


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 17, 2010)

Well ive decided to buy tickets for the Uconn S Florida game here in tampa on march 6th at 2pm u really cant beat it , 8 dollars per ticket to sit up top which im sure u can move down a bit, to sit behind the basket and ALL U CAN EAT is only 20 bucks a ticket, as a uconn fan i just cant pass that up now i just gotta figure out where the students sit i dont wanna be sitting with them i might punch one.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2010)

every time i say i'm out they suck me right back in......

couple of bad calls and a walker not giving it up on a fast break and this could be a 15 point lead instead of nine.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> every time i say i'm out they suck me right back in......
> 
> couple of bad calls and a walker not giving it up on a fast break and this could be a 15 point lead instead of nine.



Notice that the Mountaineers' shorts have the slightest difference this half compared to last?

I assure you Huggins ripped them new a-holes in the locker room at half time....

Go Mountaineers!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 22, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Notice that the Mountaineers' shorts have the slightest difference this half compared to last?
> 
> I assure you Huggins ripped them new a-holes in the locker room at half time....
> 
> Go Mountaineers!!!!



Lookin like Uconn will get another upset here up by 4 with just over a minute to go


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 22, 2010)

Good win, UCONN.....

ugh


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2010)

another win against a top 10 team.  without that bullshit call against syracuse it would be 4.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good win, UCONN.....
> 
> ugh



WV is damn good.  I'm no fan of Huggins from his days in cincy but he is a good coach.  

what was the deal with butler tonight.  he was a complete non factor.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> WV is damn good.  I'm no fan of Huggins from his days in cincy but he is a good coach.
> 
> what was the deal with butler tonight.  he was a complete non factor.



Da'Sean and Truck Bryant both had off nights tonight. That just won't cut it against a team playing overacheiving ball like UCONN is right now. Kudos to UCONN.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

All I can say as a UCONN fan right now, is I'm confused, very confused  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2010)

i dont know what to think either.  hate to be a pessimist here, but the odds that they lose 2 of the next 3, in my opinion, are pretty high.  its just the dna of this team.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> i dont know what to think either.  hate to be a pessimist here, but the odds that they lose 2 of the next 3, in my opinion, are pretty high.  its just the dna of this team.



I would have agreed with that last month but after Calhoun has come back and that horrible loss to cincy and the nation turning against them i feel like they are on a mini mission now to make the tourny, i think they win 2 of the next 3 if not all 3


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I would have agreed with that last month but after Calhoun has come back and that horrible loss to cincy and the nation turning against them i feel like they are on a mini mission now to make the tourny, i think they win 2 of the next 3 if not all 3



I'd feel much better about them running the table if all 3 remaining opponents were currently ranked in the top 10   :lol:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'd feel much better about them running the table if all 3 remaining opponents were currently ranked in the top 10   :lol:



well im gonna go to the game against s florida a seat behind the basket and all u can eat was 20bucks, thats the one thing i like about living down here that would be 65bucks up north


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 1, 2010)

'Cuse # 1

  'nuff said


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> i dont know what to think either.  hate to be a pessimist here, but the odds that they lose 2 of the next 3, in my opinion, are pretty high.  its just the dna of this team.



lol, so far so bad.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2010)

my alma matter Villanova got crushed by 'Cuse.....painfull...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2010)

Boeheim actually SMILING and ANIMATED   -- priceless -----------------CUSE has the Juice  !!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

i smell a 2nd round knockout for syracuse in the ncaa's.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> i smell a 2nd round knockout for syracuse in the ncaa's.



Have pigs started flying where you are or something???


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 1, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Boeheim actually SMILING and ANIMATED   -- priceless -----------------CUSE has the Juice  !!



Right on Warp---this is a great quote from coach..."We may not be the best team in the country but I'm not sure who else is."


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 3, 2010)

i still think kentucky is the best team, ya they lost at Tenn but they were down 19 and came back and tied that game on the road and they are so young like ive been saying wall will do what melo did lead them to a championship as a freshman


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 6, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> 'Cuse # 1
> 
> 'nuff said



ummm whoops


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 7, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> i still think kentucky is the best team, ya they lost at Tenn but they were down 19 and came back and tied that game on the road and they are so young like ive been saying wall will do what melo did lead them to a championship as a freshman


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 7, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


>



and what do these old pics of magic and bird have to do with anything besides them putting college basketball and the nba on the map?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 8, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> ummm whoops



Fun while it lasted!!!! 28-3, still pretty darn good---all 3 loses in the BE---once to Pitt twice to L'ville. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2010)

My Huskies need a HUGE run in MSG this week, or else (if their even lucky enough) the championship game they could be playing for will be in MSG :smash:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 8, 2010)

drjeff said:


> My Huskies need a HUGE run in MSG this week, or else (if their even lucky enough) the championship game they could be playing for will be in MSG :smash:



theres nothing wrong with winning the nit. lots of great teams drop into the nit. did uconn ever win the nit? 

Tournament Results (2000's) 
2000 (32 teams) - Arizona State, Bowling Green, Brigham Young, California, Charlotte, Colorado, Delaware, Georgetown, Kent State, Long Beach State, Marquette, Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, New Mexico, New Mexico State, North Carolina State, Notre Dame, Penn State, Princeton, Rutgers, Siena, South Florida, Southern Illinois, Southern Methodist, Southwest Missouri State, Tulane, Vanderbilt, Villanova, Virginia, Wake Forest, Xavier. First Round-Siena 66, Massachusetts 65, at Loudonville, N.Y. Penn State 55, Princeton 41, at State College, Penn. Kent State 73, Rutgers 62, at Kent, Ohio. Villanova 72, Delaware 63, at Philadelphia, Pa. Notre Dame 75, Michigan 65, at South Bend, Ind. Xavier 67, Marquette 63, at Cincinnati, Ohio. Brigham Young 81, Bowling Green 54, at Provo, Utah. Southern Illinois 94, Colorado 92, at Boulder, Colo. North Carolina State 64, Tulane 60, at Raleigh, N.C. Arizona State 83, New Mexico State 77, at Tempe, Ariz. Southwest Missouri State 77, Southern Methodist 64, at Springfield, Mo. Mississippi 62, Charlotte 45, at Oxford, Miss. Wake Forest 83, Vanderbilt 68, at Nashville, Tenn. New Mexico 64, South Florida 58, at Albuquerque, N.M. Georgetown 115, Virginia 111 (3ot), at Charlotteville, Va. California 70, Long Beach State 66, at Berkeley, Calif. Second Round-Penn State 105, Siena 103, at State College, Penn. Kent State 81, Villanova 67, at Philadelphia, Pa. Notre Dame 76, Xavier 64, at South Bend, Ind. Brigham Young 82, Southern Illinois 57, at Provo, Utah. North Carolina State 60, Arizona State 57, at Raleigh, N.C. Mississippi 70, Southwest Missouri State 48, at Oxford, Miss. Wake Forest 72, New Mexico 65, at Winston-Salem, N.C. California 60, Georgetown 49, at Berkeley, Calif. Third Round-Penn State 81, Kent State 74, at State College, Penn. Notre Dame 64, Brigham Young 52, at South Bend, Ind. North Carolina State 77, Mississippi 54, at Raleigh, N.C. Wake Forest 76, California 59, at Winston-Salem, N.C. Semifinals-Notre Dame 73, Penn State 52. Wake Forest 62, North Carolina State 59. Championship-Wake Forest 71, Notre Dame 61. Third place-Penn State 74, North Carolina State 72. 

2001 (32 teams) - Alabama, Auburn, Baylor, Bradley, UC Irvine, Connecticut, Dayton, Detroit, Illinois State, McNeese State, Memphis, Miami (Fla.), Minnesota, Mississippi State, New Mexico, UNC Wilmington, Pepperdine, Pittsburgh, Purdue, Richmond, St. Bonaventure, Seton Hall, South Alabama, South Carolina, Southern Mississippi, UTEP, Toledo, Tulsa, Utah, Villanova, West Virginia, Wyoming First Round-Connecticut 72, South Carolina 65, at Storrs, Conn. Detroit 68, Bradley 49, at Peoria, Ill. Richmond 79, West Virginia 56, at Richmond, Va. Dayton 68, UNC Wilmington 59, at Dayton, Ohio. Alabama 85, Seton Hall 79, at Tuscaloosa, Ala. Toledo 76, South Alabama 67, at Toledo, Ohio. Purdue 90, Illinois State 79, at West Lafayette, Ind. Auburn 60, Miami (Fla.) 58, at Auburn, Ala. Minnesota 87, Villanova 78, at Minneapolis, Minn. Tulsa 75, UC Irvine 71, at Tulsa, Okla. Pittsburgh 84, St. Bonaventure 75, at Pittsburgh, Pa. Mississippi State 75, Southern Mississippi 68, at Starkville, Miss. Pepperdine 72, Wyoming 69, at Laramie, Wyo. New Mexico 83, Baylor 73, at Albuquerque, N.M. UTEP 84, McNeese State 74, at El Paso, Texas. Memphis 71, Utah 62, at Salt Lake City, Utah. Second Round-Detroit 67, Connecticut 61, at Storrs, Conn. Dayton 71, Richmond 56, at Dayton, Ohio. Alabama 79, Toledo 69, at Tuscaloosa, Ala. Purdue 79, Auburn 61, at West Lafayette, Ind. Tulsa 73, Minnesota 70, at Minneapolis, Minn. Mississippi State 66, Pittsburgh 61, at Pittsburgh, Pa. New Mexico 81, Pepperdine 75, at Albuquerque, N.M. Memphis 90, UTEP 65, at Memphis, Tenn. Third Round-Detroit 59, Dayton 42, at Dayton, Ohio. Alabama 85, Purdue 77, at West Lafayette, Ind. Tulsa 77, Mississippi State 75, at Starkville, Miss. Memphis 81, New Mexico 63, at Memphis, Tenn. Semifinals-Alabama 74, Detroit 63. Tulsa 72, Memphis 64. Championship-Tulsa 79, Alabama 60. Third place-Memphis 86, Detroit 71. 

2002 (40 teams) - Arizona State, Ball State, Bowling Green, Brigham Young, Butler, UC Irvine, Dayton, Detroit, Fresno State, George Mason, Georgia State, Houston, Iowa, Louisiana-Lafayette, LSU, Louisiana Tech, Louisville, Manhattan, Memphis, Minnesota, Montana State, UNLV, New Mexico, UNC Greensboro, Princeton, Richmond, Rutgers, St. Bonaventure, Saint Joseph's, South Carolina, South Florida, Syracuse, Temple, Tennessee Tech, Utah State, Vanderbilt, Villanova, Virginia, Wagner, Yale. Opening Round-Richmond 74, Wagner 67, at Richmond, Va. Montana State 77, Utah State 69, at Logan, Utah. Ball State 98, South Florida 92, at Muncie, Ind. Saint Joseph's 73, George Mason 64, at Fairfax, Va. Louisiana Tech 83, Louisiana-Lafayette 63, at Ruston, La. Vanderbilt 59, Houston 50, at Nashville, Tenn. Dayton 80, Detroit 69, at Dayton, Ohio. Tennessee Tech 64, Georgia State 62, at Cookeville, Tenn. First Round-Syracuse 76, St. Bonaventure 66, at Syracuse, N.Y. Butler 81, Bowling Green 69, at Indianapolis, Ind. Minnesota 96, New Mexico 62, at Minneapolis, Minn. Richmond 63, Montana State 48, at Richmond, Va. Ball State 76, Saint Joseph's 54, at Philadelphia, Pa. LSU 63, Iowa 61, at Iowa City, Iowa. UNLV 96, Arizona State 91, at Las Vegas, Nev. South Carolina 74, Virginia 67, at Charlottesville, Va. Temple 81, Fresno State 75, at Fresno, Calif. Louisville 66, Princeton 65, at Louisville, Ky. Villanova 84, Manhattan 69, at Philadelphia, Pa. Louisiana Tech 83, Vanderbilt 68, at Ruston, La. Tennessee Tech 68, Dayton 59, at Dayton, Ohio. Yale 67, Rutgers 65, at Piscataway, N.J. Brigham Young 78, UC Irvine 55, at Provo, Utah. Memphis 82, UNC Greensboro 62, at Memphis, Tenn. Second Round-Syracuse 66, Butler 65, at Syracuse, N.Y. Richmond 67, Minnesota 66, at Minneapolis, Minn. Ball State 75, LSU 65, at Baton Rouge, La. South Carolina 75, UNLV 65, at Las Vegas, Nev. Temple 65, Louisville 62, at Louisville, Ky. Villanova 67, Louisiana Tech 64, at Philadelphia, Pa. Tennessee Tech 80, Yale 61, at New Haven, Conn. Memphis 80, Brigham Young 69, at Memphis, Tenn. Third Round-Syracuse 62, Richmond 46, at Richmond, Va. South Carolina 82, Ball State 47, at Columbia, S.C. Temple 63, Villanova 57, at Philadelphia, Pa. (Temple). Memphis 79, Tennessee Tech 73, at Memphis, Tenn. Semifinals-South Carolina 66, Syracuse 59. Memphis 78, Temple 77. Championship-Memphis 72, South Carolina 62. Third place-Temple 65, Syracuse 64. 

2003 (40 teams) - UAB, Boston College, Boston University, Brown, UC Santa Barbara, College of Charleston, DePaul, Drexel, Eastern Washington, Fairfield, Georgetown, Georgia Tech, Hawai'i, Illinois-Chicago, Iowa, Iowa State, Kent State, Louisiana-Lafayette, Minnesota, Nevada, UNLV, North Carolina, Ohio State, Providence, Rhode Island, Richmond, St. John's, Saint Louis, San Diego State, Seton Hall, Siena, Temple, Tennessee, Texas Tech, Valparaiso, Villanova, Virginia, Western Michigan, Wichita State, Wyoming. Opening Round-Iowa 62, Valparaiso 60, at Iowa City, Iowa. Siena 74, Villanova 59, at Philadelphia, Pa. Temple 68, Drexel 59, at Philadelphia, Pa. (Temple). Boston College 90, Fairfield 78, at Fairfield, Conn. Western Michigan 63, Illinois-Chicago 62, at Kalamazoo, Mich. College of Charleston 72, Kent State 66, at Kent, Ohio. Providence 67, Richmond 49, at Richmond, Va. Iowa State 76, Wichita State 65, at Ames, Iowa. First Round-Georgetown 70, Tennessee 60, at Knoxville, Tenn. North Carolina 83, DePaul 72, at Chapel Hill, N.C. Georgia Tech 72, Ohio State 58, at Atlanta, Ga. Virginia 89, Brown 73, at Charlottesville, Va. Rhode Island 61, Seton Hall 60, at Kingston, R.I. St. John's 62, Boston University 57, at Jamaica, N.Y. Minnesota 62, Saint Louis 52, at St. Louis, Mo. UAB 82, Louisiana-Lafayette 80, at Birmingham, Ala. Texas Tech 66, Nevada 54, at Lubbock, Texas. San Diego State 67, UC Santa Barbara 62 (ot), at San Diego, Calif. Hawai'i 85, UNLV 68, at Las Vegas, Nev. Wyoming 78, Eastern Washington 71, at Laramie, Wyo. Temple 75, Boston College 62, at Philadelphia, Pa. (The Palestra). Iowa 54, Iowa State 53, at Ames, Iowa. Providence 69, College of Charleston 64, at Providence, R.I. Siena 68, Western Michigan 62, at Loudonville, N.Y. Second Round-Texas Tech 57, San Diego State 48, at Lubbock, Texas. St. John's 73, Virginia 63, at Jamaica, N.Y. Minnesota 84, Hawai'i 70, at Minneapolis, Minn. North Carolina 90, Wyoming 74, at Chapel Hill, N.C. Georgia Tech 79, Iowa 78, at Iowa City, Iowa. Georgetown 67, Providence 58, at Providence, R.I. Temple 61, Rhode Island 53, at Kingston, R.I. UAB 80, Siena 71, at Loudonville, N.Y. Third Round-Georgetown 79, North Carolina 74, at Chapel Hill, N.C. Texas Tech 80, Georgia Tech 72, at Lubbock, Texas. St. John's 79, UAB 71, at Jamaica, N.Y. Minnesota 63, Temple 58 (ot), at Philadelphia, Pa. Semifinals-Georgetown 88, Minnesota 74. St. John's 64, Texas Tech 63. Championship-St. John's 70, Georgetown 67. Third place-Texas Tech 71, Minnesota 61. 

2004 (40 teams) - Austin Peay, Belmont, Boise State, Boston University, Colorado, Creighton, Drexel, Florida State, George Mason, George Washington, Georgia, Hawai'i, Iowa, Iowa State, Kent State, LSU, Marquette, Michigan, Missouri, Nebraska, UNLV, Niagara, Notre Dame, Oklahoma, Oregon, Purdue, Rhode Island, Rice, Rutgers, Saint Louis, Temple, Tennessee, Toledo, Troy State, Utah State, Villanova, Virginia, West Virginia, Wichita State, Wisconsin-Milwaukee. Opening Round - Rhode Island 80, Boston University 52, at Kingston, R.I. West Virginia 65, Kent State 54, at Kent, Ohio. Boise State 84, UNLV 69, at Boise, Idaho. Wisconsin-Milwaukee 91, Rice 53, at Milwaukee, Wis. George Mason 58, Tennessee 55, at Fairfax, Va. Austin Peay 65, Belmont 59, at Clarksville, Tenn. Nebraska 71, Creighton 70, at Omaha, Neb. Niagara 87, Troy State 83, at Niagara University, N.Y. First Round - Villanova 85, Drexel 70, at Villanova, Pa. Virginia 79, George Washington 66, at Charlottesville, Va. Rutgers 76, Temple 71, at Piscataway, N.J. West Virginia 79, Rhode Island 72, at Morgantown, W.V. Boise State 73, Wisconsin-Milwaukee 70, at Boise, Idaho. Marquette 87, Toledo 72, at Milwaukee, Wis. Florida State 91, Wichita State 84 (2ot), at Wichita, Kan. Iowa State 82, Georgia 74, at Ames, Iowa. Notre Dame 71, Purdue 59, at South Bend, Ind. Saint Louis 70, Iowa 69, at St. Louis, Mo. Oregon 77, Colorado 72 (ot), at Eugene, Ore. George Mason 66, Austin Peay 60, at Fairfax, Va. Nebraska 78, Niagara 70, at Lincoln, Neb. Hawai'i 85, Utah State 74, at Logan, Utah. Oklahoma 70, LSU 61, at Norman, Okla. Michigan 65, Missouri 64, at Ann Arbor, Mich. Second Round - Villanova 73, Virginia 63, at Villanova, Pa. Rutgers 67, West Virginia 64, at Piscataway, N.J. Marquette 66, Boise State 53, at Milwaukee, Wis. Iowa State 62, Florida State 59, at Tallahassee, Fla. Notre Dame 77, Saint Louis 66, at Fort Wayne, Ind. Oregon 68, George Mason 54, at Eugene, Ore. Hawai'i 84, Nebraska 83, at Honolulu, Hawai'i. Michigan 63, Oklahoma 52, at Ann Arbor, Mich. Third Round - Rutgers 72, Villanova 60, at Piscataway, N.J. Iowa State 77, Marquette 69, at Ames, Iowa. Oregon 65, Notre Dame 61, at South Bend, Ind. Michigan 88, Hawai'i 73 at Ann Arbor, Mich. Semifinals - Rutgers 84, Iowa State 81 (ot). Michigan 78, Oregon 53. Championship - Michigan 62, Rutgers 55. 

2005 (40 teams) - Arizona State, Boston University, Buffalo, Cal. State Fullerton, Clemson, Davidson, Denver, DePaul, Drexel, Georgetown, Hofstra, Holy Cross, Houston, Indiana, Kent State, Marquette, Maryland, Memphis, Miami (Fla.), Miami (Ohio), Missouri, UNLV, Northeastern, Notre Dame, Oral Roberts, Oregon State, Rice, St. Joe's, San Francisco, South Carolina, Southwest Missouri State, Temple, Texas A&M, TCU, Vanderbilt, Virginia Commonwealth, Virginia Tech, Western Kentucky, Western Michigan, Wichita State. Opening Round - SW. Missouri State 105, Rice 82, at Springfield, Mo. Davidson 77, VCU 62, at Richmond, Va. Cal State Fullerton 85, Oregon State 83 (ot), at Corvallis, Ore. USF 69, Denver 67, at San Francisco, Ca. Western Kentucky 88, Kent State 80 (ot), at Bowling Green, Ky. Wichita State 85, Houston 69, at Wichita Kan. Buffalo 81, Drexel 76 (ot), at Buffalo, NY. St. Joe's 53, Hofstra 44, at Philadelphia, Pa. First Round - Western Michigan 54, Marquette 40, at Milwaukee, Wis. TCU 60, Miami (Ohio) 58, at Oxford, Ohio. Maryland 85, Oral Roberts 72, at College Park, Md. Davidson 82, SW. Missouri State 71, at Springfield, Mo. Cal State Fullerton 85, USF 69, at San Francisco, Ca. Georgetown 64, Boston University 34, at Washington D.C. UNLV 89, Arizona State 78, at Las Vegas, Nev. South Carolina 69, Miami (Fla.) 67, at Columbia, SC. Memphis 90, Northeastern 65, at Memphis, Tenn. Va. Tech 60, Temple 50 at Blacksburg, Va. Vanderbilt 67, Indiana 60, at Bloomington, Ind. Wichita State 84, Western Kentucky 81, at Wichita, Kan. St. Joe's 55, Buffalo 50, at Philadelphia, Pa. Holy Cross 78, Notre Dame 73, at South Bend, Ind. Texas A&M 82, Clemson 74, at College Station, Tx. DePaul 75, Missouri 70, at Columbia, Mo. Second Round - TCU 78, Western Michigan 76 (ot), at Kalamazoo, Mich. Maryland 78, Davidson 63, at College Park, Md. Georgetown 74, Cal State Fullerton 57, at Washington D.C. South Carolina 77, UNLV 66, at Columbia, SC. Memphis 83, Virginia Tech 62, at Memphis, Tenn. Vanderbilt 65, Wichita State 63, at Nashville, Tenn. St. Joe's 68, Holy Cross 60, at Philadelphia, Pa. Texas A&M 75, DePaul 72, at Rosemont, Ill. Third Round - Maryland 85, TCU 73, at College Park, Md. South Carolina 69, Georgetown 66, at Columbia, SC. Memphis 81, Vanderbilt 68, at Memphis, Tenn. St. Joe's 58, Texas A&M 51, at College Station, TX. Semifinals - South Carolina 75, Maryland 67. St. Joe's 70, Memphis 58. Championship - South Carolina 60, St. Joe's 57. 

2006 (40 teams) - Akron, Brigham Young (BYU), Butler, Charlotte, Cincinnati, Clemson, Colorado, Delaware State, Fairleigh Dickinson (FDU), Florida State, Georgia Southern, Hofstra, Lipscomb, Louisiana Tech, Louisville, Manhattan, Maryland, Miami (Fla.), Miami (Ohio), Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri State, Nebraska, Northern Arizona, Notre Dame, Oklahoma State, Old Dominion, Penn State, Rutgers, Saint Joseph's, South Carolina, Stanford, Temple, UTEP, Vanderbilt, Virginia, Wake Forest, Western Kentucky. Opening Round - Manhattan 80, FDU 77, at Riverdale, N.Y. Rutgers 76, Penn State 71, at University Park, Pa. UTEP 85, Lipscomb 66, at El Paso Texas Akron 80, Temple 73 (ot), at Philadelphia, Pa. Delaware State 58, Northern Arizona 53, at Flagstaff, Ariz. Stanford 65, Virginia 49, at Stanford, Calif. Charlotte 77, Georgia Southern 61, at Charlotte, N.C. Butler 54, Miami (Ohio) 52, at Indianapolis, Ind. First Round - Manhattan 87, Maryland 84, at College Park, Md. Old Dominion 79, Colorado 61, at Boulder, Colo. Saint Joseph's 71, Rutgers 62, at Philadelphia, Pa. Hofstra 73, Nebraska 62, at Hempstead, N.Y. Michigan 82, UTEP 67, at Ann Arbor, Mich. Notre Dame 79, Vanderbilt 69, at Notre Dame, Ind. Creighton 71, Akron 60, at Omaha, Neb. Miami (Fla.) 62, Oklahoma State 59, at Miami, Fla. Louisville 71, Delaware State 54, at Louisville, Ky. Clemson 69, La. Tech 53, at Clemson, S.C. Missouri State 76, Stanford 67, at Springfield, Mo. Houston 77, BYU 67, at Houston, Texas Cincinnati 86, Charlotte 80, at Cincinnati, Ohio Minnestoa 73, Wake Forest 58, at Minneapolis, Minn. Florida State 67, Butler 63, at Tallahassee, Fla. South Carolina 74, Western Kentucky 55, at Columbia, S.C. Second Round - Old Dominion 70, Manhattan 66, at Norfolk, Va. Hofstra 77, Saint Joseph's 75 (ot), at Philadelphia, Pa. Michigan 87, Notre Dame 84, (2ot), at Ann Arbor, Mich. Miami (Fla.) 53, Creighton 52, at Omaha, Neb. Louisville 74, Clemson 68, at Louisville, Ky. Missouri State 60, Houston 59, at Sprinfield, Mo. Cincinnati 76, Minnesota 62, at Cincinnati, Ohio South Carolina 69, Florida State 68 (ot), at Tallahassee, Fla. Quarterfinals - Old Dominion 61, Hofstra 51, at Hempstead, N.Y. Michigan 71, Miami (Fla.) 65, at Ann Arbor, Mich. Louisville 74, Missouri State 56, at Louisville, Ky. South Carolina 65, Cincinnati 62, at Cincinnati, Ohio. Semifinals - Michigan 66, Old Dominion 43, South Carolina 78, Louisville 63. Championship - South Carolina 76, Michigan 64. 

2007 (32 teams) - Air Force, Alabama, Appalachian State, Austin Peay, Bradley, Clemson, Delaware State, DePaul, Drexel, East Tennessee State, Florida State, Fresno State, Georgia, Hofstra, Kansas State, Marist, Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Mississippi Valley State, Missouri State, North Carolina State, Oklahoma State, Providence, San Diego State, South Alabama, Syracuse, Toledo, Utah State, Vermont, West Virginia. First Round - West Virginia 74, Delaware State 50, at Morgantown, W.Va. UMass 89, Ala. 87 (ot), at Amherst, Mass. NC State 63, Drexel 56, at Philadelphia, Pa. Marist 67, Okla. State 64, at Stillwater, Okla. Mississippi State 82, Miss. Valley State 63, at Starkville, Miss. Bradley 90, Prov. 78 (ot), at Peoria, Ill. Michigan 68, Utah State 58, at Ann Arbor, Mich. Fla. State 77, Toledo 61, at Tallahassee, Fla. Air Force 75, Austin Peay 51, at USAF Academy, Colo. Georgia 88, Fresno State 78, at Athens, Ga. DePaul 83, Hofstra 71, at Chicago, Ill. K State 59, Vermont 57, at Manhattan, Kan. Clemson 64, East Tennessee State 57, at Clemson, S.C. Mississippi 73, Appalachian State 59, at Oxford, Miss. SDSU 74, Mo. State 70, at Springfield, Mo. Syracuse 79, South Alabama 73, at Syracuse, N.Y. Second Round - West Virginia 90, UMass 77, at Morgantown, W.Va. NC State 69, Marist 62, at Raleigh, N.C. Mississippi State 101, Bradley 72, at Starkville, Miss. FSU 87, Michigan 66, at Tallahassee, Fla. Air Force 83, Georgia 52, at USAF Academy, Colo. DePaul 70, K State 65, at Manhattan, Kan. Clemson 89, Ole Miss 68, at Clemson, S.C. Syracuse 80, SDSU 64, at Syracuse, N.Y. Third Round - West Virginia 71, NC State 66, at Morgantown, W.Va. Mississippi State 86, Florida State 71, at Starkville, Miss. Air Force 52, DePaul 51, at USAF Academy, Colo. Clemson 74, Syracuse 70, at Clemson, S.C. Semifinals - West Virginia 63, Mississippi State 62. Clemson 68, Air Force 67. Championship - West Virginia 78, Clemson 73 

2008 (32 teams) - Akron, UAB, Alabama State, Arizona State, California, UC Santa Barbara, Charlotte, Cleveland State, Creighton, Dayton, Florida, Florida State, Illinois State, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, Morgan State, Nebraska, New Mexico, UNC Asheville, Ohio State, Oklahoma State, Rhode Island, Robert Morris, San Diego State, Southern Illinois, Stephen F. Austin, Syracuse, Utah State, Virginia Commonwealth, Virginia Tech. First Round - Ohio State 84, UNC Asheville 66, at Columbus, Ohio. Cal 68, New Mexico 66, at Berkeley, Calif. Dayton 66, Cleveland State 57, at Dayton, Ohio. Illinois St. 61, Utah State 57, at Normal, Ill. Virginia Tech 94, Morgan State 62, at Blacksburg, Va. UAB 80, VCU 77, at Richmond, Va. Nebraska 67, Charlotte 48, at Lincoln, Neb. Mississippi 83, UC Santa Barbara 68, at Oxford, Miss. Arizona State 64, Alabama State 53, at Tempe, Ariz. SIU 69, Okla. State 53, at Carbondale, Ill. Creighton 74, URI 73, at Omaha, Neb. Florida 73, SDSU 49, at Gainesville, Fla. Syracuse 88, Robert Morris 81, at Syracuse, N.Y. Maryland 68, Minnesota 58, at Minneapolis, Minn. Akron 65, FSU 60 (ot), at Tallahassee, Fla. Massachusetts 80, Stephen F. Austin 60, at Amherst, Mass. Second Round - Ohio State 73, California 56, at Columbus, Ohio. Dayton 55, Illinois State 48, at Normal, Ill. Va Tech 75, UAB 49, at Blacksburg, Va. Ole Miss 85, Neb. 75 (ot), at Oxford, Miss. Arizona State 65, SIU 51, at Tempe, Ariz. Florida 82, Creighton 54, at Gainesville, Fla. Syracuse 88, Md. 72, at Syracuse, N.Y. UMass 68, Akron 63, at Amherst, Mass. Third Round - Ohio State 74, Dayton 63, at Columbus, Ohio. Ole Miss 81, VT 72, at Blacksburg, Va. Florida 70, Arizona St. 57, at Tempe, Ariz. UMass 81, Syracuse 77, at Syracuse, N.Y. Semifinals - Ohio State 81, Mississippi 69. Massachusetts 78, Florida 66. Championship - Ohio State 92, Massachusetts 85. 

2009 (32 teams) - UAB, Auburn, Baylor, Bowling Green, Creighton, Davidson, Duquesne, Florida, George Mason, Georgetown, Illinois State, Jacksonville, Kansas State, Kentucky,Miami (Fla.), Nebraska, UNLV, New Mexico, Niagara, Northwestern, Notre Dame, Penn State, Providence, Rhode Island, Saint Mary's (Cal.), San Diego State, South Carolina, Tennessee-Martin, Tulsa, Virginia Tech, Washington State, Weber State. First Round - San Diego State 65, Weber State 49, at San Diego, CA. Davidson 70, South Carolina 63, at Columbia, SC. Saint Mary's 68, Washington State 57, at Moraga, CA. Kentucky 70, UNLV 60, at Lexington, KY. New Mexico 83, Nebraska 71, at Albuquerque, NM. Notre Dame 70, UAB 64, at South Bend, IN. Rhode Island 68, Niagara 62, at Niagara, NY. Penn State 77, George Mason 73 (ot), at State College, PA. Kansas State 83, Illinois State 79 (ot), at Manhattan, KS. Auburn 87, Tennessee-Martin 82, at Auburn, AL. Tulsa 68, Northwestern 59, at Tulsa, OK. Baylor 74, Georgetown 72, at Waco TX. Virginia Tech 116, Duquesne 108 (2ot), at Blacksburg, VA. Creighton 73, Bowling Green 71, at Omaha, NE. Florida 84, Jacksonville 62, at Gainesville, FL. Miami 78, Providence 66, at Providence, RI. Second Round - Notre Dame 70, New Mexico 68, at South Bend, IN. Penn State 83, Rhode Island 72, at State College, PA. San Diego State 70, Kansas State 52, at San Diego, CA. Auburn 74, Tulsa 55, at Auburn AL. Florida 74, Miami 60, at Gainesville, FL. Baylor 84, Virginia Tech 66, at Blacksburg, VA. Saint Mary's 80, Davidson 68, at Moraga, CA. Kentucky 65, Creighton 63, at Omaha, NE. Quarterfinals - Penn State 71, Florida 62, at Gainesville, FL. Baylor 74, Auburn 72, at Auburn, AL. San Diego State 70, Saint Mary's 66, at San Diego, CA. Notre Dame 77, Kentucky 67, at South Bend, IN. Semifinals - Baylor 76, San Diego State 62. Penn State 67, Notre Dame 59. Championship - Penn State 69, Baylor 63.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> theres nothing wrong with winning the nit. lots of great teams drop into the nit. did uconn ever win the nit?
> 
> Tournament Results (2000's)
> 2000 (32 teams) - Arizona State, Bowling Green, Brigham Young, California, Charlotte, Colorado, Delaware, Georgetown, Kent State, Long Beach State, Marquette, Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, New Mexico, New Mexico State, North Carolina State, Notre Dame, Penn State, Princeton, Rutgers, Siena, South Florida, Southern Illinois, Southern Methodist, Southwest Missouri State, Tulane, Vanderbilt, Villanova, Virginia, Wake Forest, Xavier. First Round-Siena 66, Massachusetts 65, at Loudonville, N.Y. Penn State 55, Princeton 41, at State College, Penn. Kent State 73, Rutgers 62, at Kent, Ohio. Villanova 72, Delaware 63, at Philadelphia, Pa. Notre Dame 75, Michigan 65, at South Bend, Ind. Xavier 67, Marquette 63, at Cincinnati, Ohio. Brigham Young 81, Bowling Green 54, at Provo, Utah. Southern Illinois 94, Colorado 92, at Boulder, Colo. North Carolina State 64, Tulane 60, at Raleigh, N.C. Arizona State 83, New Mexico State 77, at Tempe, Ariz. Southwest Missouri State 77, Southern Methodist 64, at Springfield, Mo. Mississippi 62, Charlotte 45, at Oxford, Miss. Wake Forest 83, Vanderbilt 68, at Nashville, Tenn. New Mexico 64, South Florida 58, at Albuquerque, N.M. Georgetown 115, Virginia 111 (3ot), at Charlotteville, Va. California 70, Long Beach State 66, at Berkeley, Calif. Second Round-Penn State 105, Siena 103, at State College, Penn. Kent State 81, Villanova 67, at Philadelphia, Pa. Notre Dame 76, Xavier 64, at South Bend, Ind. Brigham Young 82, Southern Illinois 57, at Provo, Utah. North Carolina State 60, Arizona State 57, at Raleigh, N.C. Mississippi 70, Southwest Missouri State 48, at Oxford, Miss. Wake Forest 72, New Mexico 65, at Winston-Salem, N.C. California 60, Georgetown 49, at Berkeley, Calif. Third Round-Penn State 81, Kent State 74, at State College, Penn. Notre Dame 64, Brigham Young 52, at South Bend, Ind. North Carolina State 77, Mississippi 54, at Raleigh, N.C. Wake Forest 76, California 59, at Winston-Salem, N.C. Semifinals-Notre Dame 73, Penn State 52. Wake Forest 62, North Carolina State 59. Championship-Wake Forest 71, Notre Dame 61. Third place-Penn State 74, North Carolina State 72.
> ...



Well there's about 2 and a half minutes of my life that I'll never get back


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 8, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> *theres nothing wrong with winning the nit. lots of great teams drop into the nit. did uconn ever win the nit? *
> 
> .



For some reason I don't agree uke:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> For some reason I don't agree uke:




lol, YAY WE"RE NUMBER 66!!!!!


screw the nit.  NOT IN TOURNAMENT


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, YAY WE"RE NUMBER 66!!!!!
> 
> 
> screw the nit.  NOT IN TOURNAMENT



I know, we've (SU) been there and it aint fun.....heck the players don't even look like they're havin all that much fun if you ask me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I know, we've (SU) been there and it aint fun.....heck the players don't even look like they're havin all that much fun if you ask me.



NIT is good if you have a real young team that needs the experience.  UCONN has 3 seniors "leading" the team and will almost surely lose the first game they play. 

DrJeff, its over my man.  calhoun benched dyson, robinson and edwards for the last 15 minutes of the USF game.  They've all checked out on him.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> NIT is good if you have a real young team that needs the experience.  UCONN has 3 seniors "leading" the team and will almost surely lose the first game they play.
> 
> DrJeff, its over my man.  calhoun benched dyson, robinson and edwards for the last 15 minutes of the USF game.  They've all checked out on him.



Go UCONN women!  :lol:  Going for 71 in a row next game!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> NIT is good if you have a real young team that needs the experience.  UCONN has 3 seniors "leading" the team and will almost surely lose the first game they play.
> 
> DrJeff, its over my man.  calhoun benched dyson, robinson and edwards for the last 15 minutes of the USF game.  They've all checked out on him.



True, good point.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, YAY WE"RE NUMBER 66!!!!!
> 
> 
> screw the nit.  NOT IN TOURNAMENT



wrong. most teams in the nit would crush the automatic bid teams. look at any year in the last 10 years that i posted nit results. theres 25 automatic bids? those schools would be BLOWN OUT by most nit teams....its just how it is. im not arguing with u just giving the facts. i been following this industry since the mid 70s....been a subscriber to bball times since 1979. remember street & smiths? that was the bible before blue ribbon yearbook....now espn dominates this industry & does a GREAT job....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2010)

*go mountaineers!!!!*


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 13, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *go mountaineers!!!!*



the hicks versus the capitol?? this has been some conference tourney upsets....its a tough business!!:lol::lol::flag::flag:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the hicks versus the capitol?? this has been some conference tourney upsets....its a tough business!!:lol::lol::flag::flag:



All starting five "hicks" are from NY Metro area.....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 13, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> All starting five "hicks" are from NY Metro area.....



bobby knows where to get his kids. what about jonny west jerrys son?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> bobby knows where to get his kids. what about jonny west jerrys son?



Jonny is a role player...comes in, sits in the corner for a chance at a trey....


----------



## Peabody (Mar 15, 2010)

We have eight teams in. Who do you guys think will make it deepest into the tourney?? http://www.msg.com/collegehoops/ Im voting for Cuse. I think they could make it to the final 4.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 15, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Jonny is a role player...comes in, sits in the corner for a chance at a trey....



the son isnt an explosive take it to the hole dribble penetration athlete that plays a foot taller than he is?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 15, 2010)

Peabody said:


> We have eight teams in. Who do you guys think will make it deepest into the tourney?? http://www.msg.com/collegehoops/ Im voting for Cuse. I think they could make it to the final 4.



I like the way you think....GO CUSE!!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I like the way you think....GO CUSE!!!



remember the last time jimmy played UVM?? lol TJ Sorrentine made the biggest play in Vermont state sports history!! it was a friday night & i was at my beloved golds gym. i came up stairs to pedal & i couldnt believe what i was seeing....there was a minute left & the game was tied i think....i had figured the 'cuse was gonna crush UVM....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 15, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the son isnt an explosive take it to the hole dribble penetration athlete that plays a foot taller than he is?



Not likely that he'll replace the old man's likeness on the NBA Insignia


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 15, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Not likely that he'll replace the old man's likeness on the NBA Insignia



jerry was the #1 exec in the NBA for 20 years with the Lakers....he moved to Memphis for $5 mil per for 5 years lol....i think his boy is doing fine....IMHO im most proud to see the advancement in the women's game....i was very lucky in high school we had two gyms....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2010)

2knees said:


> i smell a 2nd round knockout for syracuse in the ncaa's.





campgottagopee said:


> Have pigs started flying where you are or something???




ahahahahahaha, off by one round.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 25, 2010)

And then there was one............

Go Mountaineers!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 25, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> And then there was one............
> 
> Go Mountaineers!



dood, what are ur antecedents? ur killing me....i love jerry west as much as any shooter could....i followed his routine....its all about dribble penetration....could u take it to the rack?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> ahahahahahaha, off by one round.



Gawd that was awful---glad you were wrong. Today just blows monkey balls :evil:


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> And then there was one............
> 
> Go Mountaineers!



I'm pullin for your boyz now Doc----let's go Mountaineers!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Gawd that was awful---glad you were wrong. Today just blows monkey balls :evil:




i remember how i felt after uconn lost to George Mason a few years ago.  It isnt fun.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> i remember how i felt after uconn lost to George Mason a few years ago.  It isnt fun.



Tell me about it---Cuse lost to Vermont not to long ago uke:

Least they made the sweet 16 2 years in a row now, and maybe, just maybe Wes will stay for his senior year. If that does happen then it was worth losing to those effers!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2010)

It Rots but Butler played well so gotta give 'em props -------YO Doc I 'm witcha-- Go WVU


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> It Rots but Butler played well so gotta give 'em props -------YO Doc I 'm witcha-- Go WVU



Butler did play good, but Cuse was awful---12 turn overs in the 1st half, that aint good.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Butler did play good, but Cuse was awful---12 turn overs in the 1st half, that aint good.



Absolutely Camp they stunk  last nite .plain and simple ,  played more like Butterfinger Tech than Cuse


----------

